# Where have the discounts gone ?



## redstar (26 Sep 2022)

I was looking on Bonkers.ie to see the latest offers for Gas and Electricity.

Most of the discounts are no longer available, and those that are available seem much lower that previous years.
I have 40% with Flogas since last year , but the best now is 22% for 2yrs
Electricity discounts range from 5.5% to 15%

Are the suppliers not discounting through Bonkers anymore ?

Bord Gais's 39% discount for gas and electricity has disappeared - it now 10% each (on their own website)

Looks like energy competition is dying...


----------



## elcato (26 Sep 2022)

Yes. I noticed that too in the last month or so.


----------



## noproblem (26 Sep 2022)

With gas and electricity, when people say they get 30% off, some get almost 40% off, others 15%, etc? Off what are they getting the percentages? Surely there's a best price for these items at a particular time, and that is the unit price they should be aiming for. Not a percentage off some imaginary price.


----------



## elcato (26 Sep 2022)

noproblem said:


> With gas and electricity, when people say they get 30% off, some get almost 40% off, others 15%, etc? Off what are they getting the percentages? Surely there's a best price for these items at a particular time, and that is the unit price they should be aiming for. Not a percentage off some imaginary price.


Yes but this is precisely why people use bonkers and switcher, to make the decsion easier for them and comparing all the prices with whtaever % off they offer.


----------



## redstar (26 Sep 2022)

The % discounts are off their own Standard Prices - which also differ between suppliers.
I prefer to look at the actual unit price offered and standard charges per supplier.
Its getting harder to compare these when price rises are imminent - they may be cheaper now but not so after a price rise.

Consumer confusion, as usual 

The market is basically broken, i think.


----------



## demoivre (26 Sep 2022)

The unavailability of 12 month, fixed price contracts , has been a game changer and you are largely at the mercy of the supplier. 
I recently switched to Bord Gais for electricity and to benefit from  a 39% discount on their standard rates making their new customer rate fairly attractive. The following week they announced a 34% increase in their standard rates ! Switching ain't what it used to be !


----------



## redstar (26 Sep 2022)

Interestingly, OneBigSwitch are offering 33% dual fuel discount for Gas and electricity with Bord Gais (seems like they don't offer any other suppliers)


----------



## telco (26 Sep 2022)

redstar said:


> Interestingly, OneBigSwitch are offering 33% dual fuel discount for Gas and electricity with Bord Gais (seems like they don't offer any other suppliers)


We are just out of contract with Energia...Bonkers threw up very few options ( Prepay only ) probably because I used the contracted rate I was availing of rather than the new one Energia which will apply , I also got that email from OneBigSwitch and I think its very misleading as it doesn't factor in the price increase from 2 October from BG. I got through to customer services BG this evening for dual fuel the rate for Gas from 2 Oct will be 13.15 cent per unit and for electricity 43.37 cent per unit ..that's way off the email from OneBigSwitch. It's not easy trying to compare at the moment, we will continue to use wood burning stove for time being although that grates with my sustainability ethos ...we do have 2 recyclable bins to accommodate the larger amount of plastic that can now go in it... still doesn't feel like enough


----------



## fayf (27 Sep 2022)

demoivre said:


> The unavailability of 12 month, fixed price contracts , has been a game changer and you are largely at the mercy of the supplier.
> I recently switched to Bord Gais for electricity and to benefit from  a 39% discount on their standard rates making their new customer rate fairly attractive. The following week they announced a 34% increase in their standard rates ! Switching ain't what it used to be !


I signed up to Energia EV plan on Monday September 5th, its rate, as its fixed” for 12 months, but only applicable to day/night meters. We have about 60 % of our usage, (which will drop a bit as winter closes in) on night rates.
All Including vat:
Day rate 29.82, Night rate: 8.58(not a typo)
Annual Standing Charge of €296.40.

The  same day, i signed up to Flogas, “Green Future Gas 35% off” for 1 year, came with €220 one off credit, unit rate 11.04 (not fixed)which has since increased, but largely irelevant, as we only use gas for hob cooking which is very small usage, & annual standing charge of €104.29 standing charge inc vat.

I left Electric Ireland, a few days after, their most recent  increase, and had to pay €50 exit fee for both Electricity & Gas, but its more than worth it, as i’l have zero gas bills for a year, the €220 credit will cover the lot.
I just missed, even lower rates, on the Energia EV plan. They increased them, just  before i switched, and a few days after i switched, they increased again to 33.80 day & 9.73 night.

EI’s new Electricity rates from October 1st, are more than double the Night rate of the Energia EV plan, the standing charge was €100 extra per year with EI, and the day rate was nearly 20% higher with EI.

Point is, one needs to keep a regular check on the offers that come out. The Flogas offer was gone, just a few days after  i switched, i spotted it a few weeks ago, and only moved, when EI increased gas rates on September 1st. competition seems to have totally dried up alright, in recent weeks, and it has become increasingly difficult, to compare one against the other.


----------



## Leo (27 Sep 2022)

telco said:


> We are just out of contract with Energia...Bonkers threw up very few options ( Prepay only )


Make sure you select No for the 'Only show tariffs available for sign up?' question. That limits you to deals you can sign up for directly from the Bonkers site.


----------



## elcato (27 Sep 2022)

fayf said:


> I signed up to Energia EV plan


Did you need to show evidence of EV or can anyone join this ? Also they don't say anything of fixed charge currently so they have changed that ?


----------



## fayf (27 Sep 2022)

elcato said:


> Did you need to show evidence of EV or can anyone join this ? Also they don't say anything of fixed charge currently so they have changed that ?


You don’t need an EV, although package is better for night time EV charging. They may have changed the “fixed” part, it was there about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (27 Sep 2022)

SSE Airtricity gave 28% of electric and 23% of gas on the duel fuel bundle today.
Rate increase due 1st October though


----------



## Wandering_Dazed (27 Sep 2022)

Pinoy adventure said:


> SSE Airtricity gave 28% of electric and 23% of gas on the duel fuel bundle today.
> Rate increase due 1st October though


Indeed my current contracts expired today and have been researching for the past 10 days. Energia had 15% discount off gas yesterday that's changed to 10% today! Bonkers doesn't seem to be up to date with the rapidly changing (seemingly daily if not hourly...offers) same with Switcher too. This makes it super hard to figure out who is best in terms of standing charges, per unit rates and incentives like cash offers. 

Currently SSE are offering a flat 10% off gas and electricity rates which seems the same as the other main providers. However the link to the Oct 1st changes by SSE is broken so can only work off the % increases listed here. So another layer of calculations to work out. 



fayf said:


> I left Electric Ireland, a few days after, their most recent increase, and had to pay €50 exit fee for both Electricity & Gas, but its more than worth it, as i’l have zero gas bills for a year, the €220 credit will cover the lot.


I am kicking myself for not doing similar just last week Bord Gais was offering something like 38% off Electricity and 28% off Gas rates, I should have swallowed the €100 early termination fee! 

All in all not at all a transparent energy market, really the CRU should be inforcing some consumer pricing guidelines to ensure easy comparisons. 

This is all aside from some Smart meter plans costing more and apparently if you move to a Smart plan you cannot move back to a Standard plan. Not really a good incentive for us all to make us of the smart meters they paid millions to install.


----------



## fayf (27 Sep 2022)

I think peope need to move away from looking at these offers,  in terms of 20% off, 15 % off etc. Focus instead, on the actual rates being charged per unit of gas & electricity, and the annual standing charges, these are the only numbers, that matter. 

And never be afraid, to swallow early termination charges, do the maths, do your homework,shop around, get your accurate annual consumption data, which varies hugely across different people, and crunch the numbers. It doesent always make sense, to have one provider for gas and electricity.

Also, while not everyone can do big retrofit upgrades etc, consider insulation- attic and external walls pumped,  get windows repaired, or seals repaired where there are known drafts. Back and front doors are also potential big heat leakers, these could be improved with new seals and draft excluders, if needed.

There are also other, lowish or zero cost things you can do, choose energy efficient appliances when they are up for replacement, use low wattage led bulbs “all” over the house, they are not cheap, so start with the highest use lights, usually in halls, stairs landings, kitchen etc, make an effort, to change some of the energy wasting habits, we all have. Put external lights on timer sensors with low wattage led lights, rather than on for hours, until someone remembers to turn them off.


----------



## Dublin85 (1 Oct 2022)

my contract  with sse is finished on Oct 3rd. have been  trying to see what's best but can't figure it out!


----------



## IsleOfMan (4 Oct 2022)

noproblem said:


> With gas and electricity, when people say they get 30% off, some get almost 40% off, others 15%, etc? Off what are they getting the percentages? Surely there's a best price for these items at a particular time, and that is the unit price they should be aiming for. Not a percentage off some imaginary price.


I was with GlowPower. Back in October 2021 we were offered a special discount to switch to Bord Gais Energy for our Electricity.  The offer was called "Best New Glow Electricity Offer".  I switched.

One year later and our contract is coming up for renewal and Bord Gais Energy has emailed us and offered us a 40% discount on our electricity if we renew.  However, there is no unit price shown, or fixed charge price shown, just 40% off your electricity.  No idea how the 40% off is made up.

Surely to God we should be told this what the 40% off relates to?


----------



## noproblem (4 Oct 2022)

IsleOfMan said:


> I was with GlowPower. Back in October 2021 we were offered a special discount to switch to Bord Gais Energy for our Electricity.  The offer was called "Best New Glow Electricity Offer".  I switched.
> 
> One year later and our contract is coming up for renewal and Bord Gais Energy has emailed us and offered us a 40% discount on our electricity if we renew.  However, there is no unit price shown, or fixed charge price shown, just 40% off your electricity.  No idea how the 40% off is made up.
> 
> Surely to God we should be told this what the 40% off relates to?


Just find out what the best price is per KW of electricity and what their standing charge is. If you have that info, then you go with the cheapest.


----------



## Leo (4 Oct 2022)

IsleOfMan said:


> I was with GlowPower. Back in October 2021 we were offered a special discount to switch to Bord Gais Energy for our Electricity.  The offer was called "Best New Glow Electricity Offer".  I switched.
> 
> One year later and our contract is coming up for renewal and Bord Gais Energy has emailed us and offered us a 40% discount on our electricity if we renew.  However, there is no unit price shown, or fixed charge price shown, just 40% off your electricity.  No idea how the 40% off is made up.
> 
> Surely to God we should be told this what the 40% off relates to?


It's just 40% off their standard rate. The current standard rate will be published on their website, but is subject to change as the market moves.


----------



## IsleOfMan (4 Oct 2022)

noproblem said:


> Just find out what the best price is per KW of electricity and what their standing charge is. If you have that info, then you go with the cheapest.


I logged on to the Bonkers website.  Really nothing on offer.  Some fixed charges well over €300 now.  Maybe Bonkers could do a comparison of fixed charges.


----------



## Leo (4 Oct 2022)

IsleOfMan said:


> I logged on to the Bonkers website.  Really nothing on offer.  Some fixed charges well over €300 now.  Maybe Bonkers could do a comparison of fixed charges.


You can't look at unit rate or fixed charges in isolation.


----------



## noproblem (4 Oct 2022)

IsleOfMan said:


> I logged on to the Bonkers website.  Really nothing on offer.  Some fixed charges well over €300 now.  Maybe Bonkers could do a comparison of fixed charges.


Not berating you or anyone else, but maybe the consumer should be more alert to everything and not rely on others all the time. This applies to everything, not just the price of something.


----------



## WaterWater (5 Oct 2022)

Leo said:


> You can't look at unit rate or fixed charges in isolation.


I expect to spend 3 months way from Ireland this winter, so the fixed charge is relevant to me.  Having a fixed charge on my gas and my electricity can certainly add to my costs.



noproblem said:


> Not berating you or anyone else, but maybe the consumer should be more alert to everything and not rely on others all the time. This applies to everything, not just the price of something.


 I am not sure what you mean by this statement.  If websites like Bonkers are there to help make a choice then they can cut down on the time spent trawling through multiple websites.  Also, Askaboutmoney has been very useful to find out information on various things.  I think we become "more alert" by using these websites.  I am always grateful to get first hand information from people who have been through an experience.


----------



## Leo (5 Oct 2022)

WaterWater said:


> I expect to spend 3 months way from Ireland this winter, so the fixed charge is relevant to me. Having a fixed charge on my gas and my electricity can certainly add to my costs.


It has relevance to everyone, that's why no one should look at one component in isolation.


----------



## elcato (5 Oct 2022)

So far only EI and Bord Gais have upped the fixed charges.


----------



## noproblem (5 Oct 2022)

WaterWater said:


> I expect to spend 3 months way from Ireland this winter, so the fixed charge is relevant to me.  Having a fixed charge on my gas and my electricity can certainly add to my costs.
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by this statement.  If websites like Bonkers are there to help make a choice then they can cut down on the time spent trawling through multiple websites.  Also, Askaboutmoney has been very useful to find out information on various things.  I think we become "more alert" by using these websites.  I am always grateful to get first hand information from people who have been through an experience.


Very simple, an awful lot of people give out about the price of everything but never do anything about it for themselves. They complain about health insurance but stay with the one company all the time, same with motor ins and house ins. That's just an example, many more expect the state or someone else to take care of everything for them. Soon enough we'll hear about no one being available to tuck them in at night. Too many of them around and boy, are their loud mouths heard.


----------



## Sunny (5 Oct 2022)

Anyone tried getting through to the energy companies these days? We are at Eir levels of customer service.


----------



## Groucho (5 Oct 2022)

noproblem said:


> Very simple, an awful lot of people give out about the price of everything but never do anything about it for themselves. They complain about health insurance but stay with the one company all the time, same with motor ins and house ins. That's just an example, many more expect the state or someone else to take care of everything for them. Soon enough we'll hear about no one being available to tuck them in at night. Too many of them around and boy, are their loud mouths heard.



My understanding is that the role of opposition TDs is to do precisely what you have described above.    And - even worse - our witless media provide these TD with unlimited and uncritical free publicity for doing precisely that.      So it ain't going to change.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Oct 2022)

Sunny said:


> Anyone tried getting through to the energy companies these days? We are at Eir levels of customer service.



55 minutes wait for Bord Gais on phone and 5 working days wait for reply to e-mail


----------



## Salvadore (6 Oct 2022)

noproblem said:


> Very simple, an awful lot of people give out about the price of everything but never do anything about it for themselves. They complain about health insurance but stay with the one company all the time, same with motor ins and house ins. That's just an example, many more expect the state or someone else to take care of everything for them. Soon enough we'll hear about no one being available to tuck them in at night. Too many of them around and boy, are their loud mouths heard.


I agree but there’s a world of difference between this level of inertia and not understanding the intricacies of energy company billing tactics. They’re designed to confuse and discourage movement to competitors. It doesn’t mean you’re lazy if you don’t make sense of them.

It’s this level of complexity that has facilitated the existence of Bonkers.


----------



## Monbretia (6 Oct 2022)

Sue Ellen said:


> 55 minutes wait for Bord Gais on phone and 5 working days wait for reply to e-mail


I've signed up with them and can't register online as it just won't work, keeps saying some bit of the info is wrong when it isn't, phone wait too long so went through contact form, heard nothing back except an email asking me to rate them in a survey lol!


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Oct 2022)

Monbretia said:


> I've signed up with them and can't register online as it just won't work, keeps saying some bit of the info is wrong when it isn't, phone wait too long so went through contact form, heard nothing back except an email asking me to rate them in a survey lol!



I thought last week-end that there was something wrong with their online logging in but it has not changed since.  I regularly move between El Irl and Bord Gais and have never had to reregister so find it strange that I can't log in this time


----------



## Wandering_Dazed (6 Oct 2022)

Salvadore said:


> It’s this level of complexity that has facilitated the existence of Bonkers.


It seems like the current market complexity (rapid changes) has meant that Bonkers and Switcher can't keep up! These sites are directly recommended by the CRU to help figure out the best energy plans.

I ended up doing my own calculations figuring out the best per unit charge, standing rate and new customer discount on that date. Gas switched already. Signed up for an EI leccy plan via Bonkers which wasn't available directly on the EI website, haven't had confirmation of the switch yet...



noproblem said:


> maybe the consumer should be more alert to everything and not rely on others all the time.


There are plenty of people who rely on switching sites to help reduce complexity, in particular the more vulnerable in society. My elderly parents are freaking out about when their contract ends later this month and cannot figure out what to do.


----------



## pudds (19 Oct 2022)

I'll be ready to switch from Energia back to EI (dual fuel) around 6th November but is it really worth it
this year, Is energia likely to go under, I doubt it, but would I be better in the direct hands of the ESB in these
troubled times who knows.


----------



## peemac (19 Oct 2022)

pudds said:


> I'll be ready to switch from Energia back to EI (dual fuel) around 6th November but is it really worth it
> this year, Is energia likely to go under, I doubt it, but would I be better in the direct hands of the ESB in these
> troubled times who knows.


Energia are a producer of electricity, so are very profitable in their generation division. Don't mix them up with UK resellers who had to operate in a very strangely regulated market that did not allow companies buy ahead more than a few months.

But energia do tend to have the highest standard rates. So check the net price after the different discounts

I suspect that the next move on prices will be down as gas prices have dropped considerably and back at May levels. Still 5 times historic average.


----------



## jpd (19 Oct 2022)

I rang Bord Gáis this morning and got through straight away - mind you it was a number for the customer retention service  
 which I noted after a call from my friendly Bord Gáis salesman a month ago when they sent a letter about my contract coming to an end. That's 3 years I have been with them and they have always offered a competitive for renewal
After a short chat, I was again offered a competitive rate and re-signed for 12 months

Made a note to repeat next October


----------



## vandriver (19 Oct 2022)

jpd said:


> After a short chat, I was again offered a competitive rate and re-signed for 12 months
> 
> Made a note to repeat next October


Care to share what rates you managed to get ?


----------



## Cervelo (20 Oct 2022)

vandriver said:


> Care to share what rates you managed to get ?


My renewal with Bord Gais isn't until mid December but I'm been offered 15% off both gas and electricity if I sign up to their smart plan
I'm expecting the same for a non smart meter renewal which would save me a few hundred euro compared to the smart plan
That's 10% discount off standard rates and a further 5% loyalty discount for been a customer for 12 Months


----------



## jpd (20 Oct 2022)

25% discount on standard rates - not a smart plan. So 33 cents/kWh Electricity and 10 cents/kWh gas (excl VAT)


----------



## Cervelo (20 Oct 2022)

jpd said:


> 25% discount on standard rates - not a smart plan. So 33 cents/kWh Electricity and 10 cents/kWh gas (excl VAT)


Was that offered to you in the letter they sent you or did you have to negotiate that rate in the subsequent phone call??


----------



## jpd (20 Oct 2022)

There was no offer in the letter - they then rang and I rang back a few weeks later


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Oct 2022)

Cervelo said:


> Was that offered to you in the letter they sent you or did you have to negotiate that rate in the subsequent phone call??



The letter is usually just a regulatory necessity and does not normally provide details of discounts etc.


----------



## michaelm (20 Oct 2022)

Cervelo said:


> My renewal with Bord Gais isn't until mid December but I'm been offered 15% off both gas and electricity if I sign up to their smart plan


According to their website you should "Please note that if you are an existing Bord Gáis Energy customer and move to a smart tariff, it’s not possible to revert back to a non-smart tariff/ old meter type due to industry rules for smart metering."


----------



## Cervelo (20 Oct 2022)

michaelm said:


> According to their website you should "Please note that if you are an existing Bord Gáis Energy customer and move to a smart tariff, it’s not possible to revert back to a non-smart tariff/ old meter type due to industry rules for smart metering."


Am aware of that, but my initial research of my own usage is that the smart meter might save me a few euros a year
but if I use Bord Gais's estimates it will cost me a couple of hundred euros extra if I switch
My guess is at some stage in the future we will all be on a smart rate's otherwise what was the point of the change over??


----------



## Zorton Maverick (28 Oct 2022)

Have been on teh Bord Gais Electric Affinity 40% discount for years. They would normally call me each year to say contract was due to expire and if hapopy, they would roll over my deal. 
This is the first year they called - contract due to expire on 21/11 - to advise they would no longer roll me over on the 40% discount and the best they could do is 25% from 22/11.
Thats effectively another 15% increase in my electricity bill.Rang Electric Ireland and their best is a 14% reduction discount - what is going on ?


----------



## Leo (28 Oct 2022)

Zorton Maverick said:


> Thats effectively another 15% increase in my electricity bill.Rang Electric Ireland and their best is a 14% reduction discount - what is going on ?


Just a note here, but don't base comparisons on the discount percentage alone as they all have different standard rates.


----------



## Zorton Maverick (28 Oct 2022)

Leo said:


> Just a note here, but don't base comparisons on the discount percentage alone as they all have different standard rates.


Good Point as the 25% Rural Discount with Bord Gais is only €0.01 less per kW/h over the 14% discount on Electric Ireland.
Rural charges - 

Electric Ireland
- Standard unit price         43.27 c/kWh Inc Vat
- Effective unit price with 
14.0% direct debit and 
online billing discount 1     37.21 c/kWh Inc Vat

Standing charge 24 hour rural per year     €380.46

Bord Gais
Standard Unit Rate in VAT    48.33 c/kWh
Rate including 25% discount    36.25 c/kWh Inc VAT

Standing charge 24 hour rural per year €352.9 Inc VAT


----------



## Homepayer (25 Nov 2022)

Hi guys, I'm out of contact with electric Ireland gas and electricity, I put my details in bonkers, then they recommend electric Ireland again. So I wouldn't be switching but I'd get some % discount and a new contract. Does this sound right? Switching to the same provider?


----------



## Leo (25 Nov 2022)

Homepayer said:


> Hi guys, I'm out of contact with electric Ireland gas and electricity, I put my details in bonkers, then they recommend electric Ireland again. So I wouldn't be switching but I'd get some % discount and a new contract. Does this sound right? Switching to the same provider?


You don't necessarily have to go through the switching process, just phone them and request the discounted rate (or better). You will be committing to a further 12+ month contract period.


----------



## lff12 (5 Dec 2022)

There's two ways to figure out the standard rate for a supplier, and it depends on your meter type.
First is to simply be on the standard rate plan and read your bill.
Second is to wade through the small print on suppliers website til you find it (messy, as they all make it difficult to do).

To give you an idea, the current SSE Airtricity rate minus VAT at 9% for an urban night meter is 43.39c per kwh day rate and 26.93c night rate.
I was fortunate enough to sign up in my new home in August just days before the 31% discount for electricity only vanished. My rate for a standard urban night meter is now 30.28c (previously 21.31c) for day and 18.79c (prev 11.58c) for night.

Bonkers is your friend or you could make up a spreadsheet and then match against the promised offers as they appear.


----------

